# quattro GmbH's First Project: Examiner Looks Back... and It Wasn't an RS Car



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The Examiner has run yet another piece in their Audi series, this one a look back on the first project of quattro GmbH. If you thought such a car would have been an RS... maybe the original RS 2, you'd have thought wrong. The very first project of Audi's Neckarsulm-based skunkworks was the ultra-exclusive V8-powered S6 Plus. 
The Examiner piece includes some nice scans of the S6 Plus sales literature plus an interesting YouTube video of an S6 Plus (complete with 1.9 TDI badge) in action. 
Check it out after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*









I sometimes consider putting the V8 in mine... then I remember that I'm broke








I wish my car had the ****ing MFA in the dash!
damnit!


_Modified by Chapel at 1:21 PM 6-23-2009_


----------

